# Need Suggestions : Cloud Analytics's ( Big Data ) or Machine Learning or Cloud Architect ?



## coronus (May 15, 2014)

Hi folks, I am pursuing a Bachelors in IT and I am currently in my second year of the course, I am really confused about my career path  , I am dwindling between:


*Data Science [ Big data : as a data scientist ]*
*Machine Learning and AI*
*Cloud Architect *

To ease out things, I am strong in the following skills:


Research and analysis 
Programming Skills
Marketing things or selling stuff 

To break the ice, I am much more interested in a career which is safe in future, my top pick will be "Data scientist" followed by Cloud Architect.


I want to know if these paths are a mature in India or not , and will it be an evergreen field ?
Also are there's any certification program or colleges offering a course after grad in India ?.I've googled up and found that only emc india is offering one such course in cloud analytic and Big data, here's the link below : 

*education.emc.com/guest/campaign/data_science.aspx

*note* : A highly motivated individual with similar interest  or is in one of these particular field will be much appreciated.

Thankyou for your precious time.


----------

